
EaselJS v0.3 Released - DanielRibeiro
http://gskinner.com/blog/archives/2011/02/easeljs-v0-3-released.html
======
notque
Very interesting, I know I need a game viewer for my online simulation
football game <http://deeproute.com>

Having a hard time deciding what to use. I've installed and messed around with
Unity 3d, which seems like a lot of overkill as I just want a viewer, not an
interactive game.

Something like this seems like it might be more up my alley. Going to start
reading the docs.

